# Tsunami debris arrives in Hawaii



## artringwald (Sep 22, 2012)

The first confirmed debris from the tsunami washed ashore in Hawaii.

http://beta.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2012/09/22/hawaii-japan-tsunami-debris/1586647/


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 22, 2012)

According to the article a concrete dock washed ashore.

Doesn't concrete sink???

All that debris--what a mess, what a cleanup job, who is going to pay for it?


Sterling


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> According to the article a concrete dock washed ashore.
> 
> Doesn't concrete sink???
> 
> ...



oh boy. expect more increased taxes for timeshare owners and/or users?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2012)

In the case of the dock that washed ashore in Oregon, the government took it away.  I doubt timeshare owners will be required to pay for things directly. Since they don't know when or where debris will wash ashore, it'd be hard to say who would pay to remove it.  And considering the risk of invasive species or contamination, they aren't going to want just anyone messing with any of it.

Yes, concrete normally sinks, but when formed into the right shape, it floats like a boat hull.  For example, the Highway 520 bridge across Lake Washington in Seattle is made from very large floating sections.  

They're replacing the old 520 bridge with new sections, and are having a design contest to decide what to do with recycling the old sections, which are still usable.  Artists and designers are submitting plans for everything from houseboat platforms to boat marinas to floating gardens.  It's pretty interesting, actually.  http://news.wsu.edu/pages/publications.asp?Action=Detail&PublicationID=32854

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 22, 2012)

Remember that Buffalo ALWAYS have the right of way over Beemers.
:hysterical: 

We were in Yellowstone a couple years ago.  It is indeed a national treasure.

Back during the early days of the transcontinental railroad an engineer was stopped by a herd of buffalo.  He got out his rifle, shot one, and they stampeded and knocked the locomotive off the track.   


Sterling


----------



## ricoba (Sep 22, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Yes, concrete normally sinks, but when formed into the right shape, it floats like a boat hull.  For example, the Highway 520 bridge across Lake Washington in Seattle is made from very large floating sections.
> 
> They're replacing the old 520 bridge with new sections, and are having a design contest to decide what to do with recycling the old sections, which are still usable.  Artists and designers are submitting plans for everything from houseboat platforms to boat marinas to floating gardens.  It's pretty interesting, actually.  http://news.wsu.edu/pages/publications.asp?Action=Detail&PublicationID=32854
> 
> Dave



My Dad was one of the cement finishers on the then Evergreen Point Bridge and the original Hoods Canal Bridge (also a concrete floating bridge).

He then also worked on the repairs for the "new" bridge when the orginal bridge sunk in 1979 due to severe winds.  (I did have to search Wikipedia to find out this since I didn't remember the details, I just know he worked on the bridges.)

Guess he gave himself two steady work assignments. 

BTW, I see they have renamed the 520 the Governor Albert D. Rosellini Bridge.  I was a kid when he was governor, and we had some clever sort of nasty rhymes regarding his last name.    (Well at least they were nasty for a 4th grader.  )  Funny, I hadn't thought of that in years till I did the search.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2012)

ricoba said:


> BTW, I see they have renamed the 520 the Governor Albert D. Rosellini Bridge.  I was a kid when he was governor, and we had some clever sort of nasty rhymes regarding his last name.    (Well at least they were nasty for a 4th grader.  )  Funny, I hadn't thought of that in years till I did the search.




Your word wasn't another name for a hot dog, was it?  If so, I had the same nasty words for him during MY fourth grade year...  

They may have named the bridge that official name, built everybody here still calls it the "520 bridge."

Dave


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2012)

*Projection Map*

It looks like most of the debris field will miss Hawaii on it way the the Pacific Coast 

Until it rebounds off the Pacific Coast dissipates and covers Hawaii in 2015-16 

I would expect the main debris field to cover Hawaii in 2017-2019 





http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/iprc/news/news.php

If you are there at the right time it looks like you may be able to pick up a car or an aircraft...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 6, 2012)

daventrina said:


> It looks like most of the debris field will miss Hawaii on it way the the Pacific Coast
> 
> Until it rebounds off the Pacific Coast dissipates and covers Hawaii in 2015-16
> 
> I would expect the main debris field to cover Hawaii in 2017-2019


Those predictions are significantly in error. The debris has already reached North America, at least six months earlier than indicated.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 7, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Those predictions are significantly in error. The debris has already reached North America, at least six months earlier than indicated.



Confirmed sightings in Hawaii also.  We saw splintered wood in Kawaihae harbor, BI last December.


http://marinedebris.noaa.gov/info/images/erma_hawaii.jpg


----------

